# best yeast for strawberry



## koda_ky (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all
I just given to me enough fresh strawberries for a one gallon batch of wine.
I out all the ingredients in the primary last night with this recipe.
3 1/2 lb berries
7 pts water
1 tsp acid blend
1/4 tsp tannin
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp nutrient
1 campden, crushed
starting s.g. 1,090

I have on hand red star premier curvee,
and lalvin 71b-1122
lalvin k1-v1116
and red star montrachet.
Which would be better to use for strawberry wine.

Thanks for all the replies to my last question.


----------



## Skyhawk (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd use the k1-v1116 for a nice refreshing fruity strawberry.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

Are you adding sugar? If so how much? I would add at least 1-1/ 1/2 # more strawberry
With 1116 you need to add nutrient


----------



## koda_ky (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes I put 2 lb sugar in also, I guess i forgot that on the last post


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree with Tom on the Nutrient, it is very much like Red Star Montrachet yeast and will give off H2S(sulfur) smellas and taste if it is deprived of nutrients.


----------



## koda_ky (Apr 10, 2009)

I added 1# more strawberries should I add more nutrient ? I put 1tsp in so far. 
Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

I would probably add another 1/2 tsp when the gravity reaches about 1.045. Some yeast energizer is a very good thing to have on hand when making fruit wines, i always add 1 tsp of nutrient and 1/2 tsp of energizer to all my fruit wines and meads and have never had any off smells or tastes yet due to this, with meads especially I always add more nutrient when the sg gets about 1/2 way through fermentation.


----------



## koda_ky (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Wade
I need to order me some energizer I have only the stuff that came with my one gallon kit.
I did add some different yeast to my order, if I would have found this place before I ordered I would have been more prepared. This site is awesome.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

Koda,
Keep us informed. Wade has you covered.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

How about you Tom, do you use energizer?


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2009)

Mostly Nutrient (have 20oz now) as Yeast Energizer is mostly used for re-starting fermentation. Although it does add "food" to the yeast
It will not hurt. Kinda like insureance.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2009)

I like Red Star Pasteur Red or Champagne for fruit wines. Of what you have, the 1116 would be fine.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2009)

The energizer will give vitamins and nutrients that just isnt offered in the standard nutrient Package


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never used energizer. I do use yeast nutrient IF I make a starter. I never add it if I am just dumping the yeast in. It is a good idea though and with some wines like a blueberry, it is dang near essential.


----------



## koda_ky (Apr 12, 2009)

*day 3*

It has been 3 days now and it sure smells good when i stir it. I hope thats a good sign. how often should I check the sg level with the hydrometer?
Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2009)

Smaller batches ferment out pretty quick sometimes so I would sanitize the hydro and slide it in and give her a looksy!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 13, 2009)

*wine yeast*

welll people in my limited experience the yeast to use is any good fresh champain yeast,usually use lavin or red star,I've found that either one is aduiquit for the job,it all depends on your balance of acid and sugar ,all the normal chemicals we use do come into play with fruit wines it's balance that counts...........thats the real trick.......emzymes,especially.......just my thoughts..........................................


----------

